# Can not install mumble



## Alien (Jan 7, 2013)

I tried to install mumble but it was not possible for me. The package I can not find and the port is marked as broken. What is going on there?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2013)

It was broken well over a year ago, update your ports tree.


----------



## Alien (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

